# Ideensammlung - Clan-Website



## ghostadmin (22. März 2011)

Ich denke das Thema ist klar. 

Es geht hier darum, Vorschläge und Ideen für die zukünftige Clan Website zu sammeln. Deshalb würde ich euch bitten, einfach mal ein paar Ideen die euch dazu so einfallen hier rein zu schreiben.
Es geht in erster Linie um Dinge wie: welche Farbgestaltung sollte man nehmen? Eher hell oder eher dunkel oder eine Mischung aus beiden? Dann, welche Funktionen sollte es auf der Seite geben? Welcher Inhalt soll überhaupt auf der Seite stehen? Usw.

Was ihr allerdings vermeiden sollt, ist es, einfach einen Link zu posten und zu sagen: \\\"So wie da\\\"... 
Es wird keine Kopie von einer anderen Seite gemacht.

Also, dann zeigt mir mal eure Ideen!


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

Da es der PCGHX-Clan ist, würde ich das Farbschema so anpassen.

ABER! Ich würde ein dunkleres Blau bevorzugen. Eine Art schwarz-blau halt. Das macht einfach einen böseren, ernsteren Eindruck.

Wie siehts mit dem Logo aus?


----------



## ghostadmin (22. März 2011)

Das mit dem Logo steht noch in der Sternen, zumindest ob wir das PCGH(X) Logo mit rein nehmen dürfen, Thilo hat wohl zu viel zu tun. 
Das ist jetzt ja auch nicht soo wichtig, das kann man später ja auch noch ohne viel Aufwand überarbeiten.


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

Dann wäre ich für eine Video-Sektion. Ich denke mal das die Spiele teilweise aufgenommen werden. Gästebuch und Tunier- bzw. Trainingsplan sind eh klar.


----------



## Papzt (22. März 2011)

Eventuell Teamvorstellung, Steckbrief oder sowas. Welches Spiel der jeweilige Spieler spielt...usw


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

Für die Social Networkliebhaber evtl. eine Verknüpfung zu Facebook. Oder aber eine eigene Youtube-Sektion. 
Dann wäre ein Link zum Unterforum hier ganz angebracht. Dann ein Fenster in dem man sieht, welche Server Online sind, und wie sie belegt sind. Also: Spieler, Map, Punktestand etc... 

Dann wenn die Leitung von PCGH damit einverstanden ist, eine Art Live-Ticker oder so. 



> Eventuell Teamvorstellung


Daran arbeite ich gerade. Aber im Moment happert es an Mitarbeit. Die Admin´s kommen nicht in die Puschen! xD


----------



## ghostadmin (22. März 2011)

Ich hatte es sowieso geplant das alle die es wollen, sich dort auch selbst vorstellen können. 
Ein Status für die Server dürfte auch kein Problem sein, ich weiß aber nicht wie das funktioniert.

Was meinst du genau mit Live-Ticker?


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

> Was meinst du genau mit Live-Ticker?


Eine Art hinweis hier im Forum oder entweder auf der Main was in nächster Zeit Clan-Technisch ansteht. Training, Spiele, Turniere etc...


----------



## ghostadmin (22. März 2011)

Hmm naja ich denke wenn man Neuerungen oder so auf der Clan-Website und hier im Forum ankündigt geht das ja wohl in Ordnung.


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

Oder halt die Clan-Seite zur PCGH-Partnerseite macht.


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

Ich habe nen schönen Design Vorschlag von Mac (Benutzer) im PCGHX Clan revival Thread gesehen. 

Das Logo steht, aber man brauch halt das Ok von Thilo. Werde nachher aber auch mal eine Copyright Problemlose erstellen, hab da Ideen.

Edit: Wir sollten uns mal zusammen setzen, um alles aufeinander abzustimmen.


----------



## ghostadmin (22. März 2011)

Naja also das müsstest du dann schon noch etwas genauer sagen, bei dort und da und von dem oder dem, da kann ich mir nichts drunter vorstellen.


----------



## Leandros (22. März 2011)

Ich zitiere: 





.Mac schrieb:


> Kaum ist man mal für ein paar Std. auf der Arbeit, und schon geht hier die Post ab.  Na, schön dass hier wieder was gemacht wird, hatte schon langsam gedacht dass dauert noch mehrere Monate bis hier was auf den Beinen steht.
> 
> Bzgl. Moderators, bin auch für Painkiller, und zur Website, ich hatte da vor wenigen Wochen etwas gemacht, allerdings habe ich mal aufgehört da gesagt wurde dass die Website nach hinten verschoben wird und auch nicht klar ist was für Module auf die Seite sollen.



Das Design finde ich schön, man könnte jedoch an der leeren Fläche wo "PCGHX Multigaming" steht noch etwas werkeln.


----------



## ghostadmin (22. März 2011)

Hier mal ein Vorschlag: siehe Anhänge

Weitere Anregungen und Vorschläge sind gerne willkommen.


----------



## .Mac (22. März 2011)

Mal kleine nicht ausführliche Kritik, das größte Problem ist die fehlende Farbgebung, es ist nicht klar welche Farben hier die Stimmung ansagen, Rot, Grün, Schwarz & Blau / Lila ist einfach zu viel.
Sowas strapaziert das Auge, es findet keine Ausrichtung an Aktionsfarben, mehr als 3 Grundfarben Farben sollte man nicht benutzen, sonst zerstört es die Stimmung. Dass nächste ist die HG Textur, Laub? Oder doch Steine? Ich kann jedenfalls nicht wirklich 100% feststellen was das darstellen soll, und dabei fehlt auch der Bezug zum Thema. Auch die Ausrichtung des Contents ist mehr schlecht als recht, eine klare Linie ist nicht zu sehen, es gibt einfach zu viele Sprünge in der Ausrichtung. Das nächste was total ins Auge sticht ist die Transparenz, welche, wenn erstmal Content auf der Seite eingebunden ist, wohl ablenken würde beim lesen, da würde ich eher versuchen eine Volltonfarbe zu finden.

Und zu Schluss, wieso eine vertikale Loginbox, und ein Druck-Icon? Ich glaube kaum dass man eine Clanseite unbedingt ausdrucken will, oder haben wir hier etwa anwesende Internetausdrucker? *hust*


----------



## ghostadmin (22. März 2011)

Wieso keine vertikale Login-Box? Und ob Druck-Icon hin oder her, um den gehts ja nicht, der is halt einfach nur da.

Die Farben sind ja eigentlich auch Schwerpunkt dieses Themas, da gibts bis jetzt ja leider eher wenige Meldungen dazu. Eigentlich ist es nur schwarz/blau außer halt die Top-Navi.


----------



## .Mac (22. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die Farben sind ja eigentlich auch Schwerpunkt dieses Themas, da gibts bis jetzt ja leider eher wenige Meldungen dazu. Eigentlich ist es nur schwarz/blau außer halt die Top-Navi.


 
Dachte die Farbgebung ist ein festgelegtes Thema, wir übernehmen die Farben der PCGHX Website, Weiß, Schwarz, Blau und Gelb, das wurde auch schon in einem anderen Thread besprochen, und die meisten hatten so "abgestimmt".



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wieso keine vertikale Login-Box?


Vertikale Inhaltselemente stören die Führung des Auges, da sie mitscrollen und dabei vom eigtl. Content ablenken, ist fast das gleiche wie bei pop-Ups, nur dass die Navi seitlich am Browser-Fenster ausgreichtet ist.



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Und ob Druck-Icon hin oder her, um den gehts ja nicht, der is halt einfach nur da.


Nun, ich will nicht dass da unnötige Features in die Webseite kommen, und für mich ist sowas schon ein Thema, da solche Features auch geplant werden müssen, und bei dir war es nun mal im Layout drin.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. März 2011)

Ach, die Login-Box kann man auch fixieren, die muss nicht mit scrollen.
Und sorry, ein oder zwei User die da jetzt geschrieben haben "Ja PCGHX Farben" sind für mich nicht "die meisten".


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

Erstmal zu den Bildern: Die Äpfel sehen geil aus! 

Nun zur Farbgebung. Ich bin für ein etwas dunkles. Ein dunkles Schwarz-Blau zum Beispiel. Die Farben müssen sich ja nicht 1zu1 mit den PCGH-Farben gleichen. Nur Blau sollten wir halt mit rein bringen.

Wir sind dann sozusagen die Schwarze Seite des Weißen PCGH-Mondes. Dark side of the moon und so... 

Auf jeden Fall brauchen wir Benutzerprofile. Dann muss geklärt werden, wer alles sich auf der Seite anmelden darf. Auf den Profilen sollten Infos stehen wie z.b. Steam-Name, ICQ, Skype, MSN, E-Mail, meinetwegen auch Soziale Netzwerke. Diese Daten sollten aber nur einsehbar sein, wenn man angemeldet ist. So wird Missbrauch vermieden.


----------



## .Mac (23. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Und sorry, ein oder zwei User die da jetzt geschrieben haben "Ja PCGHX Farben" sind für mich nicht "die meisten".


Tut mir leid, war der Meinung da wären mehrere gewesen, verteilt auf den Thread. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall brauchen wir Benutzerprofile. Dann muss geklärt werden, wer alles sich auf der Seite anmelden darf. Auf den Profilen sollten Infos stehen wie z.b. Steam-Name, ICQ, Skype, MSN, E-Mail, meinetwegen auch Soziale Netzwerke. Diese Daten sollten aber nur einsehbar sein, wenn man angemeldet ist. So wird Missbrauch vermieden.


Ich weiß auch gar nicht wieso wir nicht einfach WebSpell als Basis nutzen, dort sind alle bisher gewünschten Features enthalten und es ist ein CMS für Clans, außerdem man müsste man nicht erst auf Plugins warten. *Mal in den Raum werf*


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

WebSpell sieht ganz gut aus. Es sagt mir auf jeden Fall zu. Wie sieht es denn mit der modifizierbarkeit aus?


----------



## .Mac (23. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> WebSpell sieht ganz gut aus. Es sagt mir auf jeden Fall zu. Wie sieht es denn mit der modifizierbarkeit aus?


 
Nun, was verstehst du unter Modifizierbarkeit? WebSpell ist unter GNU GPL released, von daher sollte es kein Problem sein da am Kern rumzuschrauben, und sonst ist es wie bei jedem anderen CMS auch, Extensions für alles was nicht in der Basis ist.


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

Gut! Mehr wollte ich nicht wissen^^

Von mir ein klares:

[x] Dafür!


----------



## ghostadmin (23. März 2011)

Ja die Äpfel gehören aber nicht zur Seite, die sind nur zu Demonstrationszwecken da. 

Auf der Vorschau läuft ja auch ein CMS, deshalb gibt es ja auch einen Drucken-Button der halt einfach nicht deaktiviert ist. Plugins gibts da ja auch


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

> Ja die Äpfel gehören aber nicht zur Seite, die sind nur zu Demonstrationszwecken da.


Ich mag Äpfel!  xD

Ich geh mal im I-Net suchen, was es noch so für Web Designs gibt.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. März 2011)

Und noch ein Nachtrag zum Thema webspell: Das CMS werde ich mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 99,99% sicherlich nicht einsetzen. Ist zwar eigentlich ein gutes System, aber einsetzen würde ich das nicht mehr wollen.


----------



## ChaoZ (23. März 2011)

Nochmal zu den Farben: Schwarzer Hintergrund mit typisch PCGHX'schen Blautönen bei den einzelnen Elementen würde mir gut gefallen, das blau könnte aber auch etwas dunkler sein. 

Eine ausführliche Profilseite sollte dabei sein, mit Kontaktdaten wie Steam, IMs usw..


----------



## .Mac (23. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Und noch ein Nachtrag zum Thema webspell: Das CMS werde ich mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 99,99% sicherlich nicht einsetzen. Ist zwar eigentlich ein gutes System, aber einsetzen würde ich das nicht mehr wollen.


Gibt es dafür auch Gründe? Denn eigtl. müsste WebSpell die Arbeit beim umsetzen um ein vielfaches vereinfachen, da alles integriert ist und man nicht auf Plug-Ins ausweichen muss, die Gefahr laufen beim nächsten Update zerschossen zu werden.


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

Was gibt es denn noch für Alternativen?


----------



## ghostadmin (24. März 2011)

Jetzt, gar keine.
Es geht jetzt eher darum was überhaupt drauf soll und wie halt die Farbgebung sein soll.


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

Dunkles Blau + Schwarz


----------



## .Mac (24. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn noch für Alternativen?


Clan CMS´se gibt es eine Menge, allerdings sind die meisten eher naja in der Entwicklung, da kommt alle paar Monate mal ein kleines Update.
z.B.Clansphere, Ilch, DZCP o.a.. Wie ich schon sagte, Webspell würde für diesen Einsatzzweck am ehesten in Frage kommen, ja, auch vor Joomla und Konsorten. Und falls sich niemand findet der das Template umsetzen will, dann kann auch ich einspringen, zwar sind Wordpress Seiten eigtl. meine lieblinge, aber WebSpell ist nicht so schlimm das ich den Wechsel nicht wagen würde.

@Ghostadmin: Stehe ich auf deiner Ignorierliste oder wieso antwortest du nicht auf die Frage? 

Zur Farbgebung, ich hatte ja schon bisschen angefangen an einem Layout, und würde auch das Farbschema so verwenden, Blau+Schwarz ist einfach ausgelutscht, vorallem in der Clansphere - Tausend mal gesehen, 100 mal ist nix passiert, wa? Das Gelb gibt dem ganzen mehr Halt, und wirkt nicht so Farblos, und der Bezug zum PCGHX Farbschema geht auch nicht verloren, da auch Blau im header vorhanden ist und auch noch an div. anderen stellen eingesetzt werden kann.


----------



## Leandros (24. März 2011)

WebSpell oder Wordpress. Nix anderes kommt in Frage.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. März 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> @Ghostadmin: Stehe ich auf deiner Ignorierliste oder wieso antwortest du nicht auf die Frage?


 
Nein, durchaus nicht. Aber es geht noch immer um Ideensammlung und nicht um Diskussionen.


----------



## .Mac (24. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nein, durchaus nicht. Aber es geht noch immer um Ideensammlung und nicht um Diskussionen.


 
Nun, auch wenn hier noch eine *Ideensammlung* am laufen ist, von der sich, am Rande mal bemerkt, nur 5% der Leute beteiligen, so bin ich etwas vorsichtig und will nicht dass hier voreilige Schlüsse gezogen werden, und deine Joomla Demo sah danach aus. Wenn ich das alles falsch interpretiere, dann tut es mir leid.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. März 2011)

Was soll den voreilig sein?
Und wenn sich die User nicht beteiligen mögen, dann ist das ihre Sache, sie müssen es ja nicht.


----------



## .Mac (24. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Was soll den voreilig sein?


Ich fand es ein bisschen voreilig das sofort auf Joomla gesetzt wurde, und nicht erst darüber gesprochen wurde.



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Und wenn sich die User nicht beteiligen mögen, dann ist das ihre Sache, sie müssen es ja nicht.


Ja, allerdings finde ich es recht arg dass nicht mal alle Admins ihre Meinung sagen.


----------



## Leandros (24. März 2011)

Beef! 

Scherz beiseite. Wer beteiligt sich den überhaupt an der Website, bisher wirkt es für mich so, als wäre es nur Ghostadmin.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. März 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Ich fand es ein bisschen voreilig das sofort auf Joomla gesetzt wurde, und nicht erst darüber gesprochen wurde.


 
Naja, ich verwende das CMS schon länger und weiß deshalb mittlerweile wo da was ist und da es alles bietet was man eigentlich so braucht, nehme ich es recht gerne. Klar gehts auch mit anderen Systemen aber wie gesagt..
Zudem sieht man Dinge wie webspell auf jeder zweiten Clan-Seite und man kann ja auch mal was nehmen was für diesen Bereich eher nicht so oft eingesetzt wird. 

@Lean
Du hasts erkannt, ist ja auch mein Gebiet für das ich mich gemeldet habe.


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. März 2011)

> Ja, allerdings finde ich es recht arg dass nicht mal alle Admins ihre Meinung sagen.



Was hat das mit Admins zu tun? 

Ich meine das Farbschema etc. sollte klar sein. 
Aber ich habe mich bis jetzt raus gehalten, da ich einfach keine Ahnung von Webseiten Programmieren habe.
Ich denke so wird es auch ein paar anderen Leuten hier gehen.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. März 2011)

Zu sagen was man sich so an Content wünscht, hat aber nichts mit programmieren zu tun.


----------



## .Mac (24. März 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Admins zu tun?


Nun, das die gewählten Admins einfach stumm sind und nix von sich geben, und admins sind ja mehr oder weniger die Entscheidungsträger, und dass das Farbschema klar ist, sehe ich auch so, andere wiederrum ja nicht.



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Aber ich habe mich bis jetzt raus gehalten, da ich einfach keine Ahnung von Webseiten Programmieren habe.
> Ich denke so wird es auch ein paar anderen Leuten hier gehen.


Ist ja auch kein Problem, das war auch nur auf die Thematik mit den Farben bezogen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. März 2011)

Hmm ok, mein Post war nicht zu 100% überlegt...

Ist es eigentlich zeitaufwendig die Farbe einer Seite zu ändern?


----------



## ghostadmin (24. März 2011)

Kommt drauf an welche Farbe bzw wie viele und ob man weiß wo man suchen muss.
Wenn man es weiß so ca 20 Sekunden.


----------



## Leandros (24. März 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Hmm ok, mein Post war nicht zu 100% überlegt...
> 
> Ist es eigentlich zeitaufwendig die Farbe einer Seite zu ändern?


 
Nein, wenn du den Farbcode weißt (dauert ca. 20sek in herrauszufinden mit Photoshop) und die CSS Datei hast, dauert es vllt eine Minute 

@Ghosty Würde wirklich was anderes als Joomla nehmen, es ist im registrierungs System zu Komplex für ne Clan Seite. Die Forenplugins kosten etwas, oder sind ********, etc etc 
Würde dann halt so Wordpress Tendieren, da könnte ich auch Helfen den Theme zu schreiben.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. März 2011)

Wie kommst du auf die Idee das wir dort ein Forum installieren? Wir haben hier ein Forum. Ein Forum für die Page war nie geplant und auch nie ein Thema. 

Und was meinst du mit "registrierungs System"? Die Benutzerregistrierung? Oder was anderes?


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

> Wie kommst du auf die Idee das wir dort ein Forum installieren? Wir haben hier ein Forum. Ein Forum für die Page war nie geplant und auch nie ein Thema.


Eben. Sonst moderier ich mich ja zu tode..  Jetzt kauf ich mir wegen euch eh schon ein Smartphone! 
 Ein Forum reicht völlig. Und da hier mehr Leute unterwegs sind, würd ich das auch so lassen.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. März 2011)

Dann stellt einen zweiten Mod für das Forum ein.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Dann stellt einen zweiten Mod für das Forum ein.


 
Nur keine Angst... Ich bekomm das schon auf die Reihe. Hab jede menge Zeit.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. März 2011)

Der Tag hat nur 26 Stunden.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Der Tag hat nur 26 Stunden.


 
Was? Is doch gar nicht wahr. Du hast 2h Mittagspause vergessen. Also hat er 28 Stunden. 

Einigt euch lieber mal auf ein Web-Design


----------



## ghostadmin (25. März 2011)

Wurde sich doch schon geeinigt. Zumindest was die Farben angeht, zum Content kann anscheinend keiner bzw nicht so viele was sagen was sie soch so wünschen.

Und falls einer nicht weiß was Content ist, das ist das Zeug das auf der Page steht.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

Zum Content:

- Server
- Server-Regeln
- Status der Server
- Wieviele Leute Online sind
- Klick-Zähler
- Verlinkung zu PCGH und ins PCGH-Forum
- Gästebuch
- Memberliste
- Kalender in dem man die nächsten Spiele sehen kann
- Team-Struktur & Squads
- FAQ
- Kontakt
- In der nähe des Logos eine Art Bildershow/Slideshow in der die Banner von Spielen durchlaufen, die der Clan spielt.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. März 2011)

Server - Welche Server es gibt - ok
Server Regeln - denke ich ist klar
Status der Server - lässt sich sicher auch einrichten
Online-Liste - Für User der Page oder am Server?
Besucherzähler - ok
Verlinkung - sowieso
Gästeliste - ebenso
Memberliste - geht auch
Kalender - ok
Struktur & Squads - muss man mir genauer erklären was letzteres ist
FAQ und Kontakt - sowieso nötig
Spieleslideshow - Geht auch - würde da aber eher an eine Art Banner / Ausschnitt aus dem Spiel denken.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

> Online-Liste - Für User der Page oder am Server?


Quasi eine interne Liste, das unsere Leute wissen, wer gerade online ist.



> Struktur & Squads - muss man mir genauer erklären was letzteres ist



Squad ist eine Manschaft oder ein Team. Wir hatten in BF2142 feste Squads die auf Turnieren miteinander immer gespielt haben. Das gleiche für World in Conflict. Quasi eine Ansicht, damit man weiß, wer mit wem zusammen spielt.




> Spieleslideshow - Geht auch - würde da aber eher an eine Art Banner / Ausschnitt aus dem Spiel denken.


Ein Bild alleine reicht da nicht. Der Name des Spiels sollte schon dabei sein.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. März 2011)

Ja aber wo online. Am Server oder auf der Page?

Das mit der Slideshow meine ich ja so, ein Bild aus dem Game mit dem Logo darauf.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

> Ja aber wo online. Am Server oder auf der Page?


Page...

So ungefähr:



> Memberstatus
> Aktive
> Passive
> LAN-Member
> ...





> Besucher
> Visits
> Heute
> Gestern
> Rekord



Dann halt noch eine Unterscheidung zwischen "Warsquads" also Turniersquads und Funsquads.
Dann wäre eine "About [PCGHX] Multigaming" auch nicht schlecht.

Und schön wäre es halt, wenn man auf der Seite sehen könnte, was das letzte Ranglistenspiel war, und wie es ausging.
Also so halt

Battlefield Bad Company 2:
Teams: [PCGHX] Multigaming vs. xyz
Spielmodus: xxx
Spieler: 10 on 10
Endergebnis: 3:1


----------



## .Mac (25. März 2011)

Ich fände es eher interessant was für Widgets gewünscht sind, der eigtl. Content bzw. die vorhandenen Seiten sind ja eh erstmal Wurst, da diese erst später im CMS eingepflegt werden inkl. Content. Die Widgets sind da eher wichtiger, da diese designed werden müssen und auch ihren platz im Konzept finden müssen.

Ansonsten mach ich mich heute Abend einfach wieder ran und mach es wie ich es denke, denn die Farben sind ja geklärt mittlerweile.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

> Ich fände es eher interessant was für Widgets gewünscht sind


Von sowas hab ich leider null Ahnung. Erklär doch mal was so zur Auswahl steht.


----------



## .Mac (25. März 2011)

Das ist wieder so eine Frage des CMS, bei Joomla muss dir das ghostadmin auflisten, von den Plugs-Ins und dem Enthaltenen Content Elementen habe ich keine Ahnung.

So die am häufigten vorkommenden Widgets auf Clan Seiten sind eigtl. 


News Slider mit Bild und Titel
Match-Ergebnisse
Community (normalerweise ein intregierter Forumticker.)
Advertisement-Banner
Video oder TS-Viewer
Game Server Status
Stats der Website
Poll bzw. Umfrage-dingens
User-Gallerie

Der Rest ist dann abhängig davon was man noch auf der startseite bzw. in der Sidebar haben will.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. März 2011)

Naja wie gesagt, bei den Server Stats kenne ich mich nicht aus da ich es noch nie gebraucht habe. Keine Ahnung was man dazu braucht.

Edit: Es gibt doch so Sachen wie Game-Monitor.com darüber kann man das doch machen, oder nicht?


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

Mal eine Frage:

Wer kennt sich denn mit welchem WebDesign aus? Bin langsam etwas verwirrt^^ 
Is ja auch Freitag


----------



## ChaoZ (25. März 2011)

-Seiteninterner Clan Chat
-Online Liste wer was zockt
-Vielleicht auch ein Platz für Screenshots bzw. Videos

Sonst finde ich noch ein paar Ideen gut die hier genannt wurden:
- Team-Struktur & Squads
- Game Server Status
- Umfragefeld whatever


----------



## .Mac (25. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage:
> 
> Wer kennt sich denn mit welchem WebDesign aus? Bin langsam etwas verwirrt^^
> Is ja auch Freitag


 
Wenn sich alle Admins mal dazu aufrappeln würden sich in diesem Thread einzutragen, wäre sowas nicht passiert. 
Ghostadmin kann anscheinend Joomla Templates umsetzen (wenn ich da was verpasst habe, bitte korrigieren.), ich hauptsächlich Grafik, darunter auch Webdesign, Umsetzung in XHTML/CSS und zudem auch ein bisschen Wordpress Template Anpassung.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. März 2011)

Hauptsächlich stimmt das schon, ja

Und nochmal @ Leandros
Was meinst du mit registrierungs System?


----------



## Painkiller (28. März 2011)

> Wenn sich alle Admins mal dazu aufrappeln würden sich in diesem Thread einzutragen, wäre sowas nicht passiert.


Jop... Aber da siegt bei denen im Moment wohl die Faulheit!


----------



## ChaoZ (28. März 2011)

So bekommen wir das jedenfalls nie zum laufen


----------



## ghostadmin (28. März 2011)

Naja, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wissen wir noch nichtmal ob wir den Namen "PCGHX" für die Seite überhaupt verwenden dürften.


----------



## ChaoZ (28. März 2011)

Aber warum nicht? Ich weiß nicht wer dafür zuständig ist, und ob man sich bei dem schon gemeldet hat. Falls ja, wovon ich ausgehe, lässt man sich aber seeehr Zeit damit.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. März 2011)

Ja das wurde bereits in die Wege geleitet.


----------



## ChaoZ (28. März 2011)

Das ist schon länger als eine Woche her, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## ghostadmin (28. März 2011)

Wärs schlimm wenn ich sage, Anfang des Monats?
Ok, eine Antwort habe ich erhalten und darauf geantwortet, aber nun muss ich eben auf die zweite Antwort warten.


----------



## ChaoZ (28. März 2011)

Okay, ich kenne die einzelnen Umstände etc. nicht, deshalb erspar ich mir mal den Kommentar hier. Außer warten können wir leider nicht viel tun, was ja das schlechte ist. Könnte man wenigstens schon mit irgendwas anfangen...


----------



## ghostadmin (2. April 2011)

Hab mal wieder bisl weiter gebastelt, könnt ja was dazu sagen wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. April 2011)

Ich finds toll das du daran weiterarbeitest 
Das Design gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick schon ganz gut, nur der Kasten für die Schrift hebt sich durch sein weiß zu sehr ab und wirkt "draufgeklatscht". Den könnte man ja hellgrau oder so färben.


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2011)

Ne, sorry. Überhaupt nicht. Das errinert mich so an 1990, da hatten die Websites ungefähr den gleichen Style.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. April 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, sorry. Überhaupt nicht. Das errinert mich so an 1990, da hatten die Websites ungefähr den gleichen Style.



Hmm.. was würdest du denn verändern?


----------



## Leandros (2. April 2011)

Bin jetzt nur über mobiles Internet drin, kann mir also die Bilder nicht nochmal anschauen.

Allerdings weiß ich noch bisschen aus dem Kopf, die Hintergrund Textur und diese vielen kräuselnen Balken. Grässlich!

Bin immer noch für .mac's Design!


----------



## ghostadmin (3. April 2011)

Gut 0815 schwarzer Hintergrund ist auch 1990, wenn du es so nennen magst.


----------



## .Mac (3. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Gut 0815 schwarzer Hintergrund ist auch 1990, wenn du es so nennen magst.


Nö, schwarzer BG kann auch oft gut aussehen, man muss es nur gekönnt einsetzen.


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2011)

@ .Mac

Kannst du mal einen Prototypen entwerfen so wie du dir das vorstellst?


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2011)

Hat er schon -__-

Klick mich!


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2011)

Sieht doch ganz nett aus. Wobei da noch die Add-On´s fehlen die wir vorgeschlagen haben. 

Aber von Website-Design hab ich null Plan. Daher kann ich nur sagen ob´s nett ausschaut oder nicht.


----------



## .Mac (5. April 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Sieht doch ganz nett aus. Wobei da noch die Add-On´s fehlen die wir vorgeschlagen haben.
> 
> Aber von Website-Design hab ich null Plan. Daher kann ich nur sagen ob´s nett ausschaut oder nicht.


 
Und die Liste muss ich erstmal bekommen, denn ich habe keine Ahnung was Ghostadmin da für Plug-Ins in Joomla zur Verfügung hat, am besten wäre es halt wenn ich eine Liste bekomme mit allen Inhaltselementen bzw. Widgets die auf der Startseite vertreten sein sollen, und die müsste am Ende halt Ghostadmin abhaken damit da keine Sch... entsteht, wenn das gemacht ist kann ich das Ding auch endlich fertig machen und umsetzen.


----------



## pc-jedi (5. April 2011)

@.Mac ich würde an dem Logo noch den Übergang zum schwarzen Hintergrund angleichen, denn so ein schnitt ist nicht so schön, aber ansonsten sehr schön. Womit hast du das gemacht? Ist das ein Joomla Template?

EDIT: Auch sollte um das Modul "Community -Latest topic" die Rahmenfarbe von Schwarz auf das Grau welches um die Crysisnews geändert werden, da der schwarze Rahmen auf dem schwarzen Hintergrund verschwindet und es nach einem verschobenen Modul aussieht.


----------



## ChaoZ (5. April 2011)

Also Ghost, was sagst du? Welche Elemente sollen drin sein? Vorschläge gab es ja.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. April 2011)

Naja was für so gewünscht wurde, steht ja weiter hinten im Thread. Ich denke n cht, dass ich das nochmals wiederholen muss.


----------



## ChaoZ (6. April 2011)

Es scheint aber keine endgültige Auswahl zu geben.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. April 2011)

Naja, es wurden ja einige Vorschläge gemacht. Die die man realisieren kann, die wird (kann) es geben und die anderen vorläufig halt nicht.


----------



## ChaoZ (6. April 2011)

Welche sind das denn? Also die realisierbar sind.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. April 2011)

- Server 
- Server-Regeln
- Status der Server
*Falls es Game Server gibt.*

- TeamSpeak³ Viewer mit allen Daten.
- Wieviele Leute Online sind (auf der Page, nicht in Spielen)
- Klick-Zähler
- Verlinkung zu PCGH und ins PCGH-Forum
- Gästebuch
- Memberliste
- Kalender in dem man die nächsten Spiele sehen kann
- Team-Struktur & Squads
- FAQ
- Kontakt

- In der nähe des Logos eine Art Bildershow/Slideshow in der die Banner von Spielen durchlaufen, die der Clan spielt.  - Mal schauen
- Seiteninterner Clan Chat - Bis jetzt nicht geplant.

- Vielleicht auch ein Platz für Screenshots bzw. Videos

Mehr wurde bis jetzt nicht genannt, bzw sind das die, die ich beim überfliegen noch mal schnell gefunden hab.


----------



## ChaoZ (6. April 2011)

Vielen dank für die Übersicht!
Zum Clan-Chat: Ist eigentlich unnötig, man hat ja TS und PCGH.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. April 2011)

Wieso hast du den Vorschlag dann gepostet?


----------



## ChaoZ (6. April 2011)

Pff... war wohl mein innerer Schweinehund


----------



## Leandros (6. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> - Server
> - Server-Regeln
> - Status der Server
> *Falls es Game Server gibt.*
> ...


 
5 Zeichen


----------



## ghostadmin (6. April 2011)

Naja das mit so ner Shoutbox.. Ob man das wirklich braucht.
Es gibt sowieso das Forum hier, da können sich die Leute auch unterhalten.


----------



## .Mac (6. April 2011)

Und wenn wir es jetzt noch schaffen die Unterseiten aus der liste zu streichen sind wir einen Schritt weiter. Ich brauche wie gesagt eine Liste der Widgets, nicht der Unterseiten.


Current User ding
TS3 Viewer
Shoutbox (?)


----------



## ChaoZ (6. April 2011)

Shoutbox ist echt ne gute Lösung, vermittelt als Besucher mMn auch das die Seite 'lebendig' ist. Allerdings nicht allzu groß, klein an der Seite. So kann man halt kurz Nachrichten austauschen, dann bräuchten wir keinen Smalltalk Thread hier im Forum.

@.Mac Jo, das sind erstmal wichtige Seiten nebst den Unterseiten.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. April 2011)

Ja, aber das vermittelt sie nur, wenn die Leute da auch was reinschreiben.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. April 2011)

Nur mal so am Rande, würdet ihr es eigentlich besser finden wenn die Seite eine fixe Breite hat, also zB 800 Pixel oder sowas oder eine variable Breite hat, wie zB das Forum hier.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2011)

ICh wäre für eine variable Breite, da jeder einen andern Bildschirm hat!


----------



## ghostadmin (9. April 2011)

Naja bei Clan-Seiten ist, wieso auch immer, eine fixe Breite fast immer üblich, deswegen frag ich ja. 
Mann kann ja die Breite auf 600 Pixel einstellen, sehr zu Freude der 15" CRT User.


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. April 2011)

Wenn alles auf 600 Pixel passt, warum nicht?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2011)

Ich finde es immer schön, wenn ich eine Seite hab, die die ganze breite ausnutzen kann, egal, mit welchem Teil ich arbeite!
Also wenn es nicht ein zu großer Mehraufwand ist...


----------



## ghostadmin (9. April 2011)

Naja ich habs jetzt mal so gemacht, dass die minimale Breite auf nen Bildschirm mit 1280x1024 passt, alles drunter darf scrollen. Ist sowieso eher eine Minderheit die mit einer noch kleineren Auflösung unterwegs ist, außer Netbook-User.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. April 2011)

Mal wieder was anderes neues.


----------



## Low (9. April 2011)

Hattest du als Grundlage dieses Allrounder Template? Das ganz Unten sieht so ähnlich aus. Liebe dieses Template


----------



## ChaoZ (9. April 2011)

Es wär toll wenn es meine 1920x1080 nutzen würde, muss aber nicht sein. Andererseits ist es nicht so toll wenn nur die Hälfte des Bildschirms genutzt wird...


----------



## ghostadmin (9. April 2011)

Ja Low, habe ich, aber wie man sieht etwas überarbeitet. 

@ CahoZ, keine Sorge, auf die Auflösung kann es skalieren.


----------



## Low (9. April 2011)

Ja, bis auf das Teil ganz Unten ist alles 100% anders.


----------



## Lyr1x (10. April 2011)

Hey,

mir gefällt das bis jetzt auch gut, aber am Header würde ich noch was dran rütteln, oder ist das schon festgelegt das der so bleibt?


----------



## ghostadmin (10. April 2011)

Du meinst das Logo? Es gibt derzeit kein richtiges Logo, ich hab nur mal ein 2 Minuten Photoshop Werk rein getan damit wenigstens irgendwas da is. ^^


----------



## Lyr1x (10. April 2011)

achso okay, ja das mein ich


----------



## ChaoZ (10. April 2011)

Der Hintergrund wirkt noch etwas unpassend, ein Farbverlauf der an den Seiten anfängt würde mMn besser aussehen.


----------



## ghostadmin (10. April 2011)

Also eher so:

Edit: Ok das Bild ist eher fail.^^
Ist ja auch extrem dumm da zwei Hintergrundbilder rein zu basteln. 
Normalerweise sieht man den Hintergrund immer über das ganze Bild. Wirklich schön find ich die Lösung mit so nem vergewaltigten div auch nicht, mal schauen.


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2011)

Schön das du immer daran Arbeitest, aber mir gefällt das einfach nicht. 

1. Die runden Farbverläufe (obere Nav Bar und Footer) entfernen
2. Die Farbverläuft bei den Gadget überschriften entfernen. 
3. Background ändern, irgendwas nicht so auffälliges. 
4. Der Besucherzähler ist eXtrem überflüssig. Wir brauchen keine E-***** verlängerung. Kann man doch ganz klein und Dezent in den Footer Einbauen. Man brauch die ganzen werte gar nicht, es interessiert keinen! 
5. "Template designed by LernVid.com" -- *EPIC FAIL!* Hast du die Rechte dafür?
6. Niemand wird die News lesen, weiß auf Schwarz verursacht extreme Kopfschmerzen. Da muss man unbedingt was ändern. Bei gameone.de finde ich es gut gelöst. 
7. Versuch doch mal .macs Entwurf nachzubauen. Wenn du dich schon so damit beschäftigst fände ich das mal geil in Aktion zusehen.


----------



## ghostadmin (10. April 2011)

Dir muss es ja auch nicht gefallen. 

Zudem, was soll auf deiner genannten Seite da besser sein? Der Hintergrund ist da auch schwarz und der Text drauf weiß..


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2011)

Geh auf ein Artikel. Dann hast du oben rechts beim Artikel einen Button. Klick da mal drauf.


----------



## ghostadmin (10. April 2011)

Naja, sofern man die Funktion nicht kennt, wird man sie auch nicht nutzen, mir ist sie vorhin nichtmal aufgefallen.
Außerdem wollen wir auch keine Newsseite aufmachen auf der wahnsinnig lange News stehen.


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2011)

Trotzdem, so wird selbst kurze News keiner lesen. 

Kannst du meine Kritik Punkte mal umsetzen, oder willst du sie wie jedes mal Ignorieren?


----------



## ghostadmin (10. April 2011)

Ja ich kanns nicht jedem recht machen, der eine will einen hellen Content Bereich, der andere einen dunklen.... Wenn er dunkel ist kann man wenigstens eine Farbe für alle Links nehmen und muss da nicht mit unterschiedlichen Farben arbeiten.

Zum anderen:

1. Die runden Farbverläufe (obere Nav Bar und Footer) entfernen - Wieso sollte man die rausnehmen? Sieht dann total  aus, außer vielleicht beim footer.
2. Die Farbverläuft bei den Gadget überschriften entfernen. - Geschmackssache, fallen eigentlich nicht wirklich auf.
3. Background ändern, irgendwas nicht so auffälliges. - Rosa Elefanten?
4. Der Besucherzähler ist eXtrem überflüssig. Wir brauchen keine E-***** verlängerung. Kann man doch ganz klein und Dezent in den Footer Einbauen. Man brauch die ganzen werte gar nicht, es interessiert keinen! - Wie mans nimmt.


----------



## Leandros (10. April 2011)

Habe nichts gegen einen Schwarzen Content Bereich. Er muss nur schön sein.

1. Weil sie  aussehen. 
2. Alles ist geschmackssache
3. Wie witzig. Wäre für irgendein dunkleres Muster. Ne Mauer Textur auf ein 20%iges Grau und dann die Mauertextur zum Grau Multiplizieren (der PS weg)
4. Wofür brauch man den, nenn mir 3 Handfeste Argumente. 
5. Schön das du fast die Hälfte meiner Fragen Ignorierst!
6. Wenn du was Zitierst, bitte auch als Zitat kennzeichnen. Oder heißt du Guttenberg?

Setz mal bitte .macs Entwurf in dein CMS um, oder kannst du nur Fertige Themes bearbeiten?



Edit: 





ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja, sofern man die Funktion nicht kennt, wird man sie auch nicht nutzen, mir ist sie vorhin nichtmal aufgefallen.
> Außerdem wollen wir auch keine Newsseite aufmachen auf der wahnsinnig lange News stehen.


 
Ich kannte diese Funktion schon von Geburt an, oder wie?


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2011)

Also mit gefällt der Entwurf von ghost...

Nur mit dem Gelb hab ich so meine lieben Probleme!


----------



## ghostadmin (12. April 2011)

Naja was willst du sonst reinmachen? Ihr habt doch gesagt ihr wollt es dunkel und eher so Blau/Gelb haben. Blau lässt sich auf dunklem Hintergrund halt nicht machen, außer man nimmt irgendein grässliches Hellblau...


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2011)

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt das ich es schlecht finde. Nur ist Gelb einfach nicht so meine Farbe. 
Meinetwegen kann´s ruhig Gelb bleiben^^


----------



## ghostadmin (12. April 2011)

Na dann hab ich das falsch verstanden.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. April 2011)

So Leute, es gibt Neuigkeiten. 

Also das mit der Domain pcghx-gaming.de geht in Ordnung und wir dürfen auch das Kürzel PCGHX im Namen der Page verwenden. Beim Logo siehts auch ganz gut aus.

Von daher denke ich, können wir nun damit starten. Die Domain werde ich morgen oder nächste Woche bestellen. Macht 6€ + 12€ für den Webspace. Sollte es hier nette freiwillige Spender geben, die können sich bei mir per PN melden.


----------



## ChaoZ (14. April 2011)

Endlich  Gut, vielen dank das du die Kosten übernimmst. Nimmst du auch PSC Codes? Wenn ich die Taschen wieder ein bisschen voller hab, würde ich spenden.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. April 2011)

PSC? Was ist das und was kann man damit machen.


----------



## ChaoZ (14. April 2011)

Paysafecard ^^ z.B. bei Steam Spiele kaufen


----------



## ghostadmin (14. April 2011)

Aso, naja ich zahl nie was mit den Karten.^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. April 2011)

Antidoppelpostpost

Also schreib los ghost. 

Ich nutzt übrigens auch Paysafe, ist zwar ab 18 aber man bekommt die Karte überall.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. April 2011)

Jetzt musst ich erstmal nachdenken was ich schreiben wollte.^^

Also, wir sollten uns jetzt mal Gedanken machen was so an Inhalt auf die Page soll, also zB der Vorstellungstext, Infos zum Clan etc. Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal nächste Woche im TS treffen oder hier ein paar Dinge reinschreiben.


----------



## Low (14. April 2011)

Es gibt keine offiziellen Richtlinien bezüglich Altersgrenzen und Geldbeträgen die für Einkäufe von Minderjährigen zulässig sind. Basierend auf gängigen Taschengeldhöhen haben Sie jedoch folgende Empfehlung erstellt. Kinder bis 11 Jahre: maximal 10 EUR; 12-13 Jahre: maximal 25 EUR; 14-15 Jahre: maximal 50 EUR; 16-17 Jahre : maximal 100 EUR; Ab 18 Jahre keine Begrenzung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. April 2011)

@ghost

Wir müssen und noch auf einen Termin einigen. 

@Low

Die Karten sind deshalb ab 18, weil man damit auch Spiele Kaufen kann die ab 18 sind.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. April 2011)

Na dann, da ich nächste Woche frei habe, könnt ihr ja einen Termin ansagen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. April 2011)

Ich glaube wir müssen erst mal schauen, wer sich beteiligen möchte.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. April 2011)

Na dann am besten hier Bescheid geben.


----------



## ChaoZ (14. April 2011)

Ich kann am Wochende von 22:00 bis 03:00 Uhr und unter der Woche von 18:00 bis 20:00 Uhr.
Am besten wäre für mich Freitag/Samstag/Sonntag ab 22:00 Uhr. Aber da ich morgen meinen letzten Schultag vor den Ferien habe, kann ich auch flexibel dabei sein. Hab nur leider kein Mikro -.-


----------



## ghostadmin (15. April 2011)

Nun, also kann man das so verstehen, dass du nächste Woche immer Zeit hast?


----------



## ChaoZ (15. April 2011)

Bis auf kleine Ausnahmen bzw. wenn was dazwischenkommt ja.


----------



## ghostadmin (16. April 2011)

Na gut, also bis jetzt wollen sich also hirschi, Chaoz und meine Wenigkeit daran beteiligen. Vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja schon mal Gedanken drum machen was als nächstes hier passieren soll.


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. April 2011)

Und was ist mit dem Rest? 

Oder soll der Clan nur aus 3 Leuten bestehen, die aktiv sein wollen? 

Finde ich persönlich etwas schwach.


----------



## ghostadmin (16. April 2011)

Naja die anderen 3 oder 2 Leute die sich als Verwalter hier gemeldet haben, scheinen wohl verschlossen zu sein.


----------



## ChaoZ (16. April 2011)

Erstmal alles auf die Domain packen, sodass die Seite steht. Danach vllt bisschen Werbung machen, ich bin mir sicher das es hier im Forum viele Leute gibt die gerne mitmachen würden, aber nicht in dieses kleine Unterforum reinschauen.


----------



## ghostadmin (16. April 2011)

Dann müssen wir eine Lösung finden für das Problem, dass das Forum einfach übersehen wird.


----------



## ChaoZ (16. April 2011)

Man kann zB einfach den Link in seine Signatur packen, ich denke auch das kann helfen.


----------



## Pagz (16. April 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Rest?
> 
> Oder soll der Clan nur aus 3 Leuten bestehen, die aktiv sein wollen?
> 
> Finde ich persönlich etwas schwach.



Ich würde liebend gern etwas machen, aber ich kenne mich leider null mit Webdesign, Server verwalten etc. aus.


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. April 2011)

Das ist ja kein Problem, aber es wäre schön, wenn sich ein paar mehr Leute melden würden, um ein paar Tipps oder Ideen zu posten. 
So klein ist das Board ja auch nicht.


----------



## ghostadmin (16. April 2011)

Vielleicht ist es ja möglich das Clan-Forum aus dem Sonstigen Forum hinaus zu schieben, sodass es wie die anderen Spieleforen sichtbar ist, müsste man mal fragen.


----------



## ghostadmin (18. April 2011)

Die Domain http://www.pcghx-gaming.de/ ist jetzt übrigens erreichbar. Die Woche oder Anfang nächste Woche kanns also los gehen.


----------



## ChaoZ (18. April 2011)

Sehr gut, aber was meinst du mit losgehen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. April 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Sehr gut, aber was meinst du mit losgehen?


 
Wahrscheinlich, dass die Seite dann oben ist!


----------



## ghostadmin (18. April 2011)

Du hasts erfasst.


----------



## Painkiller (19. April 2011)

Wie sieht´s mit den Add-On´s der Seite aus? Was kann denn alles verwirklicht werden?


----------



## ghostadmin (19. April 2011)

Siehe Screenshots weiter hinten im Thread, wenn dir da was auffällt was fehlt, kannst du es ja reinschreiben. 

Edit:
Noch als Info dazu, es wird auch einen Style Switcher geben, so können User dann zwischen dem normalen Style (siehe Bilder) und einem anderen - der ein umgedrehtes Kontrastverhältnis hat, also schwarze Schrift auf Weiß - wechseln.


----------



## ChaoZ (19. April 2011)

Schön, danke ghost. Weist du wann die Seite für uns ca. erreichbar sein wird? Soll keine Hetze sein, lass dir Zeit. ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (19. April 2011)

Wie gesagt, Ende dieser Woche oder im laufe nächster Woche. 

Wie siehts nun mit einem kleinen Treffen aus diese Woche, wie wärs mit Freitag so um ca 19 Uhr +/-


----------



## ChaoZ (19. April 2011)

Für mich höchstwahrscheinlich passend, aber wie treffen wir uns? TS wär für mich suboptimal, ich könnte da nur zuhören.


----------



## ghostadmin (19. April 2011)

Das ist egal, gibt ja auch einen Textchat.


----------



## Painkiller (19. April 2011)

Ich muss mir erstmal TS installieren. 

Hatte bis jetzt nur Skpye und ICQ


----------



## ghostadmin (19. April 2011)

Naja wir könnens ja auch mit nem anderen Programm machen, aber TS ist denke ich das einfachste da man dafür nur den Client braucht.


----------



## ChaoZ (19. April 2011)

Es gibt auch Text? Okay, dann hab ich nix gesagt.


----------



## Low (19. April 2011)

Ich will dich nicht drängen aber ein Mikro (oder Headset) kostet nicht die Welt *g*
Oder mit Smartphone


----------



## ChaoZ (19. April 2011)

Smartphone hat kein WLAN, ich hab jetzt genug Geld zusammen mir Kopfhörer und Mikro zu kaufen. Wenn mein Vater mal Bock und Zeit hätte mir das alles zu bestellen hätte ich das schon alles


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. April 2011)

Bestells dir doch selbst


----------



## ghostadmin (19. April 2011)

Oder geh in sowas wie ein "Mediamarkt".


----------



## ChaoZ (20. April 2011)

Mediamarkt 50km weg, und bin mir auch nicht sicher ob's das da gibt. Und selbst bestellen... nee, bin ich noch zu jung für


----------



## KOF328 (20. April 2011)

Hey, bin mal hier zufällig auf euch gestoßen und würd mal fragen, ob ich etwas GFXmäßig helfen kann. Kenne mich bloss nicht mit dem ganzen stylesheet zeug aus oder was auch immer das ist, kann man das eben in ner Stunde oder so lernen?^^
Mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (20. April 2011)

Meinst du mit GFXmäßig sowas wie Photoshop und Co oder was anderes?


----------



## Snipa (20. April 2011)

tag auch
wie kann man sich denn für den clan bewerben, und welche spiele werden denn gezockt?


----------



## ChaoZ (20. April 2011)

Für die Anmeldung einfach den passenden Thread hier im Unterforum aufsuchen, da ist im ersten Post alles erklärt. Wir zocken hier so ziemlich alles was Multiplayertauglich ist, zum Beispiel CS:S, Minecraft, Bad Company 2 etc..


----------



## ghostadmin (20. April 2011)

Diese Anmeldung ist aber offline und wird nicht weitergeführt. 

Wer dabei sein will, der soll sich einfach dann auf der Website anmelden, dann weiß man wer dabei ist.


----------



## KOF328 (20. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Meinst du mit GFXmäßig sowas wie Photoshop und Co oder was anderes?


 
Genau, PS. Habe hier noch die alte CS2 Version vom Onkel, das reicht aber deftig aus für alles!
MfG


----------



## ghostadmin (20. April 2011)

Sehr schön. 
Vielleicht schaust du dann am Freitag (ich nehme an der Termin geht in Ordnung da keiner was dagegen sagt?)auch mal am TS vorbei? Die HP braucht immerhin noch ein Logo.


----------



## nyso (20. April 2011)

Gibts mal wieder ne Vorschau auf die Page? 
Die letzte war ja...ernüchternd.


----------



## ghostadmin (20. April 2011)

Welche ist deiner Ansicht nach die Letzte? Und was ist daran ernüchternd + ?

Bis jetzt gibt es nichts Neues zum Style, da ich auf meiner lokalen Version nicht weiterarbeite sondern dann auf der am Server.


----------



## nyso (20. April 2011)

Wie wäre es mit alles?

Wenn ich sehe was .mac in 10 Tagen aus meiner Page gemacht hat, da liegen Welten zwischen. Ganz ehrlich. Nicht das ich dir ans Bein pinkeln wollen würde, aber das was du vor glaube ich zwei Seiten präsentiert hast war unter aller Sau und PCGH nicht würdig. Evtl. hast du ja noch viel Arbeit reingesteckt, und genau davon würde ich mich nunmal gerne überzeugen.


----------



## KOF328 (20. April 2011)

Freitag ist der wievielte?? Nehme gerne teil, am 23. flieg ich aber nach polen zu verwandten Urlaub machen. Könnte dort auch weiter mit PS arbeiten, jedoch würde da der Kontakt auf Text beschränkt sein was nicht sonderlich schlimm wäre. 
MfG

edith: Ah, wohl der 22. Geht klar!


----------



## ghostadmin (20. April 2011)

Unter alles kann ich mir relativ wenig vorstellen. Du kannst das ja gerne nochmal hier oder per PN oder sonstwo nochmal genauer erläutern. 

@Kof


----------



## nyso (21. April 2011)

Der Einfachheit halber einfach als Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt mal .mac's Arbeit von unter 10 Tagen
DER-Grafikkartenblog.de

Ich darf die Seite bis auf weiteres nicht bewerben, also gleich wieder den Link vergessen Nur mal das Design bewundern
Und nein, solange keiner auf die Werbung klickt kriege ich keinen Cent, also bitte nicht bestrafen


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2011)

Die Seite ist Blöd! (Jetzt haben wir sie nicht Beworben und sind aus dem Schneider )

PS: Ich Stimme Nyso voll und ganz zu!


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. April 2011)

Hey ghost ich hab noch was für deine Webseite...

Was würdest du von einem Teamspeak Webinterface halten? 
Ich kann dir den Code dann bei Bedarf schicken.


----------



## KOF328 (21. April 2011)

Auch an ghost: Kannste schonmal die Teamspeak-IP durchgeben? Ich weiß dass sie villeicht hier irgendwo steht aber hätte keine lust auf 19 seiten danach zu suchen.

MfG


----------



## ghostadmin (21. April 2011)

178.254.6.225:2599


----------



## nyso (21. April 2011)

Darf ich davon ausgehen, dass du die Hinweise beherzigst und umsetzt? 
Oder willst du mich wie Leandros ignorieren?


----------



## ghostadmin (21. April 2011)

Na muss ich dazu unbedingt was sagen? 
Wie schon gesagt, neues wirds entweder am Wochenende oder im Laufe der nächsten Woche geben.


----------



## nyso (21. April 2011)

Ich denke das ein "Werde ich berücksichtigen" oder "Nerv nich" durchaus drin sein sollte


----------



## ghostadmin (21. April 2011)

Schaun'wer mal.


----------



## KOF328 (21. April 2011)

Nyso, kannst ja auch in den TS kommen.


----------



## .Mac (22. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich denke das ein "Werde ich berücksichtigen" oder "Nerv nich" durchaus drin sein sollte


 
Das du noch Hoffnung hast, dafür beneide ich dich!


----------



## nyso (22. April 2011)

Ich gebe die Hoffnung in einen guten Clan meines Lieblingsforums mit einer klasse Page nie auf, auch wenn ich damit dem einen oder anderen auf den Füßen rumtrampeln muss


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich gebe die Hoffnung in einen guten Clan meines Lieblingsforums mit einer klasse Page nie auf, auch wenn ich damit dem einen oder anderen auf den Füßen rumtrampeln muss


 
Selbermachen FTW!


----------



## ChaoZ (22. April 2011)

Jeder hat seine Fähigkeiten. 
Ich versuche hier auch so gut wie möglich mitzuhelfen. Wozu die Hoffnung aufgeben? Oo


----------



## .Mac (22. April 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Jeder hat seine Fähigkeiten.
> Ich versuche hier auch so gut wie möglich mitzuhelfen. Wozu die Hoffnung aufgeben? Oo


 
Und nicht jeder hat Fähigkeiten die ausreichend für einen bestimmten Zweck sind.

@Nyso - Von jeglicher Klasse ist man hier aber noch Meilenweit entfernt. Du hast es ja selber bemerkt das ich meine Meinung sage wenn Grafisch etwas nicht stimmt, aber wenn man Beratungsresistent ist bringen die letzten netten Worte nichts, und am Ende muss man halt meutern oder das sinkende Schiff verlassen.


----------



## ChaoZ (22. April 2011)

.Mac schrieb:
			
		

> Und nicht jeder hat Fähigkeiten die ausreichend für einen bestimmten Zweck sind.



Genau das wollte ich damit sagen.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. April 2011)

Da es zur Zeit ein paar Probleme mit dem Server gibt, verschiebt sich die Seite etwas nach hinten.


----------



## nyso (27. April 2011)

Echt, langsam wirds arm Was hat der Server denn für Probleme?


----------



## hamst0r (27. April 2011)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen, aber ich könnte auch mit HTML dienen und vielleicht ein paar kleinere Icons, falls ihr überhaupt Hilfe braucht.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Seite auch ein wenig heller. Aber das ist ja euch überlassen.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. April 2011)

Vorschläge sind immer willkommen hamst0r.


----------



## hamst0r (28. April 2011)

Wie findet ihr sowas hier? 
Oder soll es jetzt so bleiben wie es ist? Müssten halt noch die Sachen rein, die ihr haben wollt. 
Das Links war nur aus Langeweile, kann auch wieder weg.


----------



## ChaoZ (28. April 2011)

Also:
Auf den ersten Blick gefällt mir das! Natürlich muss man die Seite in dem Style mit ihrem ganzen Inhalt sehen um das beurteilen zu können. Aber die Farbauswahl gefällt mir schon recht gut. Diese weichen Ränder gefallen mir auch. Nur dieses Muster Links oben sollte nicht Teile der Seite verdecken, es könnte ja im Hintergrund bleiben. 

Also wie gesagt, sieht schon sehr vielversprechend aus, nur kann ich das nicht ganz beurteilen ohne eine fast Finale Fassung gesehen zu haben. 
Mein Vorschläg wäre: Das Muster Links oben nicht den Seiteninhalt verdecken lassen.
Ich bin mal gespannt was die anderen dazu sagen.


----------



## nyso (28. April 2011)

Was genau hat dieses seltsame Blau mit PCGH zu tun?


----------



## b14ckj4ck (28. April 2011)

hamst0r schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr sowas hier?
> Oder soll es jetzt so bleiben wie es ist? Müssten halt noch die Sachen rein, die ihr haben wollt.
> Das Links war nur aus Langeweile, kann auch wieder weg.


 mir gefällt das auch ziemlich gut, klar es ist bisher noch ziemlich leer.
Ich finde auch den Hintergrund, und das Muster links oben schön - ob es jetzt in die Seite hineinragt, 
oder nicht, kann ich nicht entscheiden, mich stört es auf jeden Fall nicht! 
Das Blau vllt etwas dunkler machen...
Danke für deinen Entwurf 

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## hamst0r (28. April 2011)

@Chaoz Das Feld in der Mitte hat extra 70% Deckkraft. Ich könnte es komplett Grau machen oder 80% oder 90% machen, damit es ein wenig durchschimmert.
Ich könnte die Seite mal auf meinen ftp hochladen.
Am besten wärs, wenn ihr mit Paint/etc. reinmalt wo was hinsoll. Das kann ich dann noch reinmachen. Inhalt könnt ihr dann ja machen. 

Mir fällt gerade noch auf, dass ich oben links meine Spielerei auf dem Screenshot vergessen habe. 

@nyso Nicht viel, aber mir gefällt es so. Ich kann gerne die Farben ändern, wenn du mir Vorschläge gibst.
Ist ja nicht meine Seite und es war ja auch nur ein Vorschlag. 

Das PostIt oben links würde bei kleinen Auflösungen aber ins Inhalts-Fenster mit reinragen.
Aber das muss ja eh nicht mit rein. 

[edit]
Hab nochmal ein Bild hinzugefügt.

[edit2]
Und noch eins in dunkler. Die Bilder müsste ich natürlich auch noch dunkler machen.
Soll ich überhaupt weiter machen?


----------



## Pagz (28. April 2011)

Nicht schlecht, gefällt mir vom Design sehr gut
Mach ruhig mal weiter
Edit: Das zweite finde ich am Besten, mir gefällt der Kontrast zwischen Blau und schwarz und beim dritten Bild leuchtet der nicht so stark herraus


----------



## ChaoZ (28. April 2011)

Ja, mach auf jeden Fall weiter. Sieht vielversprechend aus. 
Ich würde das ganze gerne mal sehen, das heißt mit allen anderen Elementen.


----------



## hamst0r (28. April 2011)

Stört das Login-Fenster da oben? Ansonsten könnte ich klein Login und Registration hinschreiben und wenn man auf Login drückt wird das Fenster langsam eingeblendet.
Ich denke ich erstelle gleich mal eine Tabelle wo alte Spiele angezeigt werden.
Gibt es einen Link zu einer Vorab-Version, damit ich die Sachen übernehmen kann?


----------



## ghostadmin (28. April 2011)

Die vorläufige Website geht morgen am Morgen online.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die vorläufige Website geht morgen am Morgen online.


 
Sicher?

Ich find's gut!


----------



## ghostadmin (28. April 2011)

Ich könnte sie auch jetzt online schalten, dazu habe ich aber keine Lust.
Also morgen am Morgen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich könnte sie auch jetzt online schalten, dazu habe ich aber keine Lust.
> Also morgen am Morgen.


 
Ein bisschen mehr Engagement!
Dann können wir heute Nacht schon die Webiste kritisieren, damit du morgen noch was für den Tag zu tun hast!


----------



## ghostadmin (28. April 2011)

Mag sein, wenn ich aber sag morgen, dann mein ich morgen.


----------



## ChaoZ (28. April 2011)

Ach komm, sei doch nicht immer so abwertend.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. April 2011)

Du weißt sowieso Bescheid Chaoz.


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. April 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ein bisschen mehr Engagement!



Bei sowas platzt mir schon wieder der Kragen, aber ich sage nichts weiter, sonst bin ich wieder der Böse hier...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. April 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Bei sowas platzt mir schon wieder der Kragen, aber ich sage nichts weiter, sonst bin ich wieder der Böse hier...


 Das war doch nur ein Witz!


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. April 2011)

Achso, die Ironie war mir nicht ersichtlich, aber dann nehme ich meinen vorigen Post zurück


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. April 2011)

Dafür war das zwinker-Smiley gadacht!


----------



## ghostadmin (29. April 2011)

Die Seite ist übrigens seit heute Morgen um 6 Uhr online, die URL ist PCGH eXtreme Multi-Gaming-Clan - Startseite


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die Seite ist übrigens seit heute Morgen um 6 Uhr online, die URL ist PCGH eXtreme Multi-Gaming-Clan - Startseite


 
Schaut nett aus!
NUr das Forum will nicht recht da rein passen!


----------



## nyso (29. April 2011)

Nett? Naja, nette Männer kriegen ja auch nie ne Frau, nett sein ist also *******.

Du hast genau eine Sache berücksichtigt, die wir vorgeschlagen haben, von unzähligen Sachen. Und mir platzt hier echt gleich der Kragen! Wenn du es nicht kannst, dann lass es. Die Seite muss gut werden, und nur weil du dich profilieren willst oder was auch immer schadest du damit diesem ganzen Projekt


----------



## Leandros (29. April 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Nett? Naja, nette Männer kriegen ja auch ne ne Frau, nett sein ist also *******.
> 
> Du hast genau eine Sache berücksichtigt, die wir vorgeschlagen haben, von unzähligen Sachen. Und mir platzt hier echt gleich der Kragen! Wenn du es nicht kannst, dann lass es. Die Seite muss gut werden, und nur weil du dich profilieren willst oder was auch immer schadest du damit diesem ganzen Projekt


 
/sign! Seriuosly


----------



## Low (29. April 2011)

Die Farbwahl ist schonmal Top aber da ist noch mehr Platz für Gelb


----------



## HAWX (29. April 2011)

Die Seite ist ja wohl mega haesslich! Sorry aber so eine Page hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Hamstors Design sieht wesentlich besser aus.
Guckt mal bei meinem Noch-Clan rein so sieht ne vernuenftige Hp aus.

www.extreme-attack.eu


----------



## Pagz (29. April 2011)

Mit gefällt die Seite auch nicht, aber deswegen so an ghostadmin rumzumeckern, immerhin macht er überhaupt etwas...
Aber ich fände es schade, wenn der Vorschlag von Hamst0r untergehen würde, der hat mir wircklich sehr gut gefallen

Edit: Ist die Seite wieder down? Bei mir kommt immer "Zugriff verweigert"


----------



## HAWX (29. April 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit gefällt die Seite auch nicht, aber deswegen so an ghostadmin rumzumeckern, immerhin macht er überhaupt etwas...
> Aber ich fände es schade, wenn der Vorschlag von Hamst0r untergehen würde, der hat mir wircklich sehr gut gefallen
> 
> Edit: Ist die Seite wieder down? Bei mir kommt immer "Zugriff verweigert"



Irgendjemand anders hatte schonmal gesagt er sei Beratungsresistent und ist deshalb ausgestiegen...


----------



## hamst0r (29. April 2011)

Also ich bin noch dabei. 
Ich bin leider nicht so der Kreative, deshalb müsst ihr mir sagen wo was hinsoll. 
Die Server-Liste finde ich ganz gut, aber die "Games-Anzeige" ist einfach so hingeklatscht.
Die Bilder wechseln in einer eingestellten Zeit und oben werden dann nachher die Spielenamen angezeigt. Bisher sinds nur irgendwelche Bilder von der Homepage und die Dateinamen.


----------



## HAWX (29. April 2011)

hamst0r schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin noch dabei.
> Ich bin leider nicht so der Kreative, deshalb müsst ihr mir sagen wo was hinsoll.
> Die Server-Liste finde ich ganz gut, aber die "Games-Anzeige" ist einfach so hingeklatscht.
> Die Bilder wechseln in einer eingestellten Zeit und oben werden dann nachher die Spielenamen angezeigt. Bisher sinds nur irgendwelche Bilder von der Homepage und die Dateinamen.



Guck mal in das Pcghx Clanforum da ist gerade ne hitzige Debatte gelaufen versuch Ghostadmin irgendwie um zustimmen dein Hpdesign sieht eibfach nur geil aus


----------



## ChaoZ (29. April 2011)

Ich würde ebenfalls gerne sehen wie die Seite mit hamst0rs Design aussieht.


----------



## Pagz (29. April 2011)

hamst0r schrieb:


> .
> Die Bilder wechseln in einer eingestellten Zeit und oben werden dann nachher die Spielenamen angezeigt. Bisher sinds nur irgendwelche Bilder von der Homepage und die Dateinamen.


 
Die Idee finde ich gut

Man könnte auf die bilder ja auch noch einen Link machen, der einen dann zum Beispiel beim Klicken auf das BC2 Bild, auf einen gesonderten BC2 Bereich der Website bringt, wo alle stehen, die gerade am Bc2 zocken sind und auch sonst noch alle Infos um BC2
Man könnte ja einführen, dass jeder, der ein Spiel spielt, schnell auf dei Website geht und einträgt, dass er das Spiel spielt


----------



## HAWX (29. April 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee finde ich gut
> 
> Man könnte auf die bilder ja auch noch einen Link machen, der einen dann zum Beispiel beim Klicken auf das BC2 Bild, auf einen gesonderten BC2 Bereich der Website bringt, wo alle stehen, die gerade am Bc2 zocken sind und auch sonst noch alle Infos um BC2
> Man könnte ja einführen, dass jeder, der ein Spiel spielt, schnell auf dei Website geht und einträgt, dass er das Spiel spielt



Jo finde ich auch gut aber Ghost hat ja ne Hp schon laufen, die gefaellt mir zwar nicht aber was soll man machen?
Ist zwar besser als nichts, trotzdem haette er ja wenigstens auf Vorschlaege eingehen koennen.


----------



## nyso (29. April 2011)

Er HAT auf Vorschläge einzugehen, das ist keine Frage von "hätte sollen/können". Das hier ist nicht sein Projekt, sondern ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt, ganz einfach.

Mein Verdacht ist, er kann schlicht und ergreifend nicht auf die Vorschläge eingehen, weil er nicht genug Ahnung hat. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor. Warum man dann nicht zum wesentlich einfacheren Wordpress wechselt will mir auch mal wieder nicht in die Birne.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. April 2011)

Was ich zu tun habe, hast du mir ganz bestimmt nicht zu sagen. Wie auch immer...


----------



## nyso (29. April 2011)

Ich schreibe dir ja auch nichts vor, du hast aber die Wünsche der User zu berücksichtigen. Wenn dir das nicht gefällt hättest du die Aufgabe nicht annehmen dürfen, denn das war ja wohl von Anfang an klar.


----------



## ChaoZ (30. April 2011)

Also Ghost ist weg... will jemand weiter an der Page arbeiten oder ist somit der Clan gestorben?


----------



## nyso (30. April 2011)

Wie weg? Dauerhaft? Raus aus dem Clan?


----------



## ChaoZ (30. April 2011)

So, wie ich es verstanden habe ja. Kann ihn aber da auch verstehen. 
Ich bleibe dabei.


----------



## nyso (30. April 2011)

Damit werden dann wohl auch mac und Leandros wieder mitmachen. 

Btw, ich sitze auch grad an einer Seite, der technische Unterbau steht schon, mit allem drum und dran. Also suchmaschinenoptimiert, Antispam, Antivirus, Statistiktool, TagCloud, etc. Alles schön mit WP 3.1.2.

Bin grad auf der Suche nach einem passenden Theme, und das muss dann lediglich angepasst werden.


----------



## .Mac (30. April 2011)

Wie wäre es wenn man erst mal die Page in den hintergrund stellt, erstmal wieder eine *ordentliche* Clanleitung bildet, dann alle Sachen klärt, eine gute Struktur im Clan aufbaut - so dass auch die Aufgaben klar verteilt sind, und man dann an die Page rangeht?

Jedenfalls mus der Clan erstmal ohne Member aufgebaut werden, damit alles steht & damit man kein Chaos verursacht. Denn erst wenn die Verwaltung steht kann auch der Clan richtig organisiert zocken... Denn das Member ohne Trial Zeit aufgenommen werden ist auch so ein Problem.

Naja, bin jetzt erstmal den Tag genießen, bis heute Abend. ^^


----------



## nyso (30. April 2011)

Ja, stimmt schon. Bin auch erstmal weg, werd mir heute im Laufe des Tages aber mal so meine Gedanken machen. Aber ich denke anfangs kommt man ohne Chef nicht aus. Dazu noch vier Admins. Und wenn der Clan steht, und alles läuft, wird der Chef zum normalen Admin, und alles läuft fein demokratisch. So würde es wohl am Besten gehen.

Ach ja, kleiner Vorgeschmack auf die Page von mir: PCGHX-Clan Page
Die Farben passen absolut zum PCGHX-Design, die Struktur ist gut, das ganze muss nur angepasst werden.

Bitte macht mal alle generelle Vorschläge was die Page alles bieten soll! Daran können wir unsere Seitenvorschläge ausrichten.


----------



## ChaoZ (30. April 2011)

Ich würde mich bereit erklären, die Threads zu erstellen die der Übersicht dienen. Führung des Clans etc. Denn sowas ist hier nirgendswo wirklich deutlich zu sehen. 

@Nyso 
Sieht doch schon okay aus, natürlich noch nicht fertig aber vielversprechend. Was wir wollen steht schon irgentwo in einem Thread.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. April 2011)

@nyso: Das Grunddesign gefällt mehr als das von ghost, aber die Kästen haben irgendwie keine erkennbare Struktur!


----------



## nyso (30. April 2011)

Ja, das muss ja alles gemacht werden^^ Viel Arbeit^^


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das muss ja alles gemacht werden^^ Viel Arbeit^^



Nyso
So habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt!


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2011)

So, war kurze Zeit weg. Wenn Ghost weg ist bin ich wieder dabei. 

Wurde mich auch als Leitung bereit stellen.

E: Design gefällt mir! Heute abend Skype.


----------



## hamst0r (1. Mai 2011)

Was ist eigentlich mit mac's Design? Das fande ich bisher am schönsten und profissionellsten. Würdest du an der Seite weiter arbeiten, wenn die Clan-/Homepageleitung richtig geregelt ist?
Ansonsten finde ich nyso's Design auch gut und ich denke daraus lässt sich viel machen.


----------



## .Mac (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn hier ein ordentlicher Plan steht, mit leuten die Lust haben etwas zu schaffen, und auch etwas dafür tuhen, dann ja.


----------



## ChaoZ (1. Mai 2011)

Hmm, Aufgabenverteilung wär doch sehr sinnvoll. 

Verwaltung des Clans: Leandros (Vorläufig)
Arbeit an der Webseite/Webdesign: .Mac, nyso
Verwaltung der Forenthreads: Painkiller, Hirschi
TeamSpeak Administrator: ghostadmin (?)
CS:S Server Administrator: Hirschi, Bene, HAWX
Minecraft Server Administrator: berliner_bengel, hamst0r (Mod)

Welche Positionen brauchen wir noch und wer will sie besetzen? Werde diese Liste dann ergänzen.


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

Ich waere bereit irgendwas zu uebernehmen


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2011)

Dito.

Habe eig genug Erfahrung mit Clan Leitung.


----------



## ChaoZ (1. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Ich waere bereit irgendwas zu uebernehmen



Was denn?

Hat irgendwer was dagegen Leandros zum Clanführer zu machen?


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn?
> 
> Hat irgendwer was dagegen Leandros zum Clanführer zu machen?



Je nachdem fuer was ihr mich brauchen koennt
Schlag was vor Webseiten gestalltung ist aber nicht mein Fachgebiet.
Bzw. listet mal jemand auf welche Aufgabenbereiche euch einfallen. Ich fang mal an:
-Admin fuer Erstellung und Aktualisierung der Page
-Ts Admins
-Gameserver Admins


----------



## ChaoZ (1. Mai 2011)

So, hab mal ein paar Posten hinzugefügt. Gibt es schon Leute, die diese Posten besetzen? Falls ja bitte kurz melden, ansonsten ist die Stelle frei und ihr könnt euch bereit erklären sie zu besetzen. Wäre einer der Posten was für dich, HAWX? Oder willst du einen anderen? 

Btw: Wir haben doch auch einen Minecraft Server, der wird ja von berliner_bengel administriert, wenn ich nicht falsch liege?

Ich könnte auch mithelfen den Clan zu führen bzw. hier für Ordnung zu sorgen.


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab mal ein paar Posten hinzugefügt. Gibt es schon Leute, die diese Posten besetzen? Falls ja bitte kurz melden, ansonsten ist die Stelle frei und ihr könnt euch bereit erklären sie zu besetzen. Wäre einer der Posten was für dich, HAWX? Oder willst du einen anderen?
> 
> Btw: Wir haben doch auch einen Minecraft Server, der wird ja von berliner_bengel administriert, wenn ich nicht falsch liege?
> 
> Ich könnte auch mithelfen den Clan zu führen bzw. hier für Ordnung zu sorgen.



Welche Posten hast du denn hinzugefuegt und vor allem wo?
Edit: Ah oben hab ich gerade gesehen also ich weiss nicht ob wir ein Ts haben momentan, da war normalerweise Ghostadmin. Fuer den Css Server war immer Hirschi und Bene verantwortlich. Die wuerde ich sonst unterstuetzen, da man fuer einen Server gut 4-5 Admins gebrauchen kann.
Ansonsten wuerde ich sagen brauchen wir einen Sammelfred damit jeder alles mitbekommt, indem abgestimmt, diskutiert und informiert wird. Das laeuft ja momentan in vetschiedenen Threads.


----------



## ChaoZ (1. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte vor, oben die Liste etwas voranzutreiben und dann einen Thread zu eröffnen.

Hmm, macht Ghost noch den TS Server?


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte vor, oben die Liste etwas voranzutreiben und dann einen Thread zu eröffnen.
> 
> Hmm, macht Ghost noch den TS Server?



Keine Ahnung musst mal rein gucken, im Counter-Strike Forum im Pcghx Thread muesste die Ip stehen.


----------



## Pagz (1. Mai 2011)

Falls ihr einen Bc2 Server findet, wäre ich bereit, da mitzuhelfen



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Verwaltung der Forenthreads: //


 
Was für Forenthreads?


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls ihr einen Bc2 Server findet, wäre ich bereit, da mitzuhelfen
> 
> Was für Forenthreads?



Ich denke mal so welche Threads wie diesen hier


----------



## Pagz (1. Mai 2011)

Die kann doch sowieso nur ein Mod/Painkiller verwalten oder?


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2011)

Dafür sind Painy und Hirschi zuständig.


----------



## hamst0r (1. Mai 2011)

Ich bin Moderator im Minecraft Server.  Falls das noch dazu soll.


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2011)

hamst0r schrieb:


> Ich bin Moderator im Minecraft Server.  Falls das noch dazu soll.


 
Gibt nen angepinnten Thread, der ist für Vorstellung zuständlich


----------



## ChaoZ (1. Mai 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Verwaltung des Clans: Leandros (Vorläufig)
> Arbeit an der Webseite/Webdesign: .Mac, nyso
> Verwaltung der Forenthreads: Painkiller, Hirschi
> TeamSpeak Administrator: ghostadmin (?)
> ...


Aktueller Stand.  Falls jemand Einwände gegen irgendwas hat, bitte melden.


----------



## b14ckj4ck (1. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> [...] da man fuer einen Server gut 4-5 Admins gebrauchen kann.


dann fehlt ja mind. noch einer 
wenn ich darf, würd ich auch noch gern Admin aufm CSS Server sein.

Falls .mac und nyso das zu zweit nicht schaffen würden (wovon nicht auszugehen ist) könnte ich ihnen auch noch helfen 

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## Leandros (1. Mai 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand.  Falls jemand Einwände gegen irgendwas hat, bitte melden.


 
Dann pack das mal in den Forenthread da oben rein


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

b14ckj4ck schrieb:
			
		

> dann fehlt ja mind. noch einer
> wenn ich darf, würd ich auch noch gern Admin aufm CSS Server sein.
> 
> Falls .mac oder nyso das zu zweit nicht schaffen würden (wovon nicht auszugehen ist) könnte ich ihnen auch noch helfen
> ...



Wie gesagt man brauch schon einige Admins, also warum nicht?
Wir muessen aber mal sehen das sobald 2 Leute von uns Css spielen, wur auf den Pcgh Server gehen sonst kriegen wir keine Stammspieler. Da muessen wir 4-Css-Admins uns alle gegenseitig adden. Ich hab euch 3 zwar alle weiss aber nicht ob das bei euch untereinander auch so ist.


----------



## nyso (1. Mai 2011)

Mal gucken wann CSS mal wieder im Angebot ist, dann kauf ichs auch^^ Solange kann ich nur mit BC2 und Crysis 2 dienen^^


----------



## HAWX (1. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Mal gucken wann CSS mal wieder im Angebot ist, dann kauf ichs auch^^ Solange kann ich nur mit BC2 und Crysis 2 dienen^^



BC2 hab ich auch hat mich aber auf dauer nicht so umgehauen. Ist ganz nett aber ab Rang 32 oder so hat mich die Lust verlassen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2011)

auf Wunsch von ghostadmin geschlossen


----------



## Painkiller (2. Mai 2011)

Da ghostadmin ausgestiegen ist, muss auch eine neue Clan-Website her.

Daher ist der Thread wieder geöffnet!


----------



## Raigen (11. Mai 2011)

Würde mich anbieten das Design und die Anpassung an Webspell zu übernehmen. Arbeite zwar erst seit gut 6 Monaten aktiv mit PHP und komplexe Scripts könnte ich wahrscheinlich noch nicht verwirklichen aber für den Anfang und kleinere Scripts sollte es auf jeden Fall reichen! Anpassung an Webspell mache ich schon seit gut 3 Jahren und bin recht gut vertraut mit dem CMS, von daher sollte es dort keine zu großen Probleme geben.

Würde mich beim Design an den Farben von PCGH halten, wäre nur interessant zu wissen welche Features gebraucht werden damit ich das passende Front- und Backend dafür designen und mich schon mal ungefähr darauf einstellen kann, was dort auf mich zukommt!

Grüße,
Raigen


----------



## .Mac (12. Mai 2011)

Versuch es mal, die WebSpell Anpasung nehmen wir denke  ich gerne - da haben wir bisher niemanden festgelegt - und bei dem Design kannst ja auch einen Entwurf erstellen, die meisten Infos müssten hier irgendwo im Thread rumschwirren. Farbschema ist von PCGHX übernommen, und was auf die Seite kommt, tja, da hast du denke ich noch ziemlich die Freiheit dir was auszudenken.


----------



## Raigen (12. Mai 2011)

Hab mal ein bischen was gebastelt, allerdings bin ich etwas von dem "PCGH-Blau" abgewichen, da es einfach nicht wirklich passt für eine Clan-Seite, ebenso es mit einen weiß/grauen Hintergrund zu kombinieren habe ich versucht, aber kam einfach nichts wirklich gutes bei raus, von daher bin ich auf ein "Grau/Blau" Mix ausgewichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Banner hab ich mir gedacht dass es einfach nur ein simples Logo ist und daneben per Slider die verschiedenen Spiele die der Clan spielt gefadet werden, hat einen netten Effekt und hab ich bis jetzt auf noch keiner Seite so gesehen!

Falls die Farben so nicht passen und es wirklich dieser PCGH-Mix aus Blau/Weiß/Grau sein muss, dann bekomm ich es schon irgendwie hin, weiß ja nicht wie offen ihr da seid. 

EDIT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein kleines Update, Seite umstruckturiert und ein Highlight/News Bereich eingefügt.


----------



## .Mac (12. Mai 2011)

Bring mal bisschen Abwechselung in das Ding rein.  Andere Farben, Effekte etc. den standard Verlauf ständig zu benutzen wird nach einer Zeit langweilig, und es ist definitiv nicht schlimm dass du andere Farbtöne nimmst, lass deiner Kreativität mal bisschen Freiraum .

Bzw. von mir kommt heute Abend oder morgen Mittag auch noch eine Version - hab da noch bisschen dran weitergearbeitet.


----------



## Raigen (12. Mai 2011)

Jo an den Farben soll es ja am Ende nicht scheitern, kann man ja einfach mal sonst eine Umfrage oder Änhliches starten um herauszufinden welche Farbvariationen- und Kombinationen so erwünscht wären bzw. welche am Besten ankommen. Momentan geht es ja erstmal haupsächlich um das Coredesign und wie es aufgebaut sein soll!


----------



## .Mac (12. Mai 2011)

Raigen schrieb:


> Jo an den Farben soll es ja am Ende nicht scheitern, kann man ja einfach mal sonst eine Umfrage oder Änhliches starten um herauszufinden welche Farbvariationen- und Kombinationen so erwünscht wären bzw. welche am Besten ankommen. Momentan geht es ja erstmal haupsächlich um das Coredesign und wie es aufgebaut sein soll!


 Farben sind wie gesagt Gelb, Blau, S/W. das wurde hier im Thread zu genüge besprochen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Mai 2011)

Ich habe die hier geposteten Vorschläge mal in einem Thread zur Übersichtlichkeit zusammengeführt!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-clanforum/154348-clan-website-vorschlaege.html#post2981415


----------



## Raigen (12. Mai 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Farben sind wie gesagt Gelb, Blau, S/W. das wurde hier im Thread zu genüge besprochen.


 
Also doch die PCGH-Farben, sprich man ist limiert was die Farbgrundierung angeht, man kann nur mit den Tönen spielen. Mit Gelb kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen da es einfach nicht gut aussieht und absolut nicht mit dem Rest harmoniert. Selbst wenn man ein Orange nimmt welches wesentlich besser mit Verläufen und dem grauen Hintergrund funktioniert passt es rein garnicht zu blau. Man sollte sich auf zwei Farben einigen, alles andere wird nicht hinhauen bzw. einfach nicht gut aussehen.


----------



## .Mac (12. Mai 2011)

Raigen schrieb:


> Also doch die PCGH-Farben, sprich man ist limiert was die Farbgrundierung angeht, man kann nur mit den Tönen spielen. Mit Gelb kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen da es einfach nicht gut aussieht und absolut nicht mit dem Rest harmoniert. Selbst wenn man ein Orange nimmt welches wesentlich besser mit Verläufen und dem grauen Hintergrund funktioniert passt es rein garnicht zu blau. Man sollte sich auf zwei Farben einigen, alles andere wird nicht hinhauen bzw. einfach nicht gut aussehen.


 
Ist Ansichtssache, ich persöhnlich kann mit Gelb / Blau sehr wohl etwas anfangen, man muss nur bisschen warten bis man den richtigen Ton findet, und manchmal braucht man ja nicht mal Verläufe damit es gut aussieht.


----------



## Raigen (12. Mai 2011)

Najo, schau dir die Seite an, einzige gelbe Sache ist das Logo und der Slogan darunter, Rest ist nur Blau mit Gloss/Gradient und Grau. Das Blau muss schon sehr dunkel und das Gelb sehr hell sein damit der richtige Kontrast vorhanden ist damit es halbwegs harmoniert und das kann man dann den Leuten schon wieder nicht zumuten.


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2011)

Also ich find meins von der Farbgebung her am Besten


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Also ich find meins von der Farbgebung her am Besten


 
Boah, Eigenlob stinkt!


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2011)

Darum ja auch  

Ich hab von sowas eh zu wenig Ahnung, wenn überhaupt müssten mir Leandros und/oder mac weiterhelfen, um den Rest zu machen. 
War ja nur ein Vorschlag, die Seite^^


----------



## Raigen (12. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleines Update, nun mit Vorschau der News.


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2011)

Bleibt der negative Punkt mit dem dunklen Hintergrund...


----------



## Raigen (12. Mai 2011)

Der dunkle Hintergrund war ein negativer Punkt? o.O


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2011)

Jop...


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Mai 2011)

Wiso den? Ich finde das Design so echt super.


----------



## nyso (13. Mai 2011)

Klar, es ist hübsch, schon alleine wegen der Crysis 2 Bilder Die Lesbarkeit ist aber eher schlecht als recht. Da macht das Lesen keinen Spaß. Wobei, da kommt es drauf an wie viel man ließt auf der Seite, also wie viel Text kommt.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Mai 2011)

Das könnte man doch noch ändern.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (15. Mai 2011)

Gefällt mir das sollte es sein. Und der dunkle Hintergrund ist kein bischen störend.der4 von Mac sieht auch gut aus vllt sogar etwas besser.


----------



## Low (15. Mai 2011)

Ich finde bei deinem Design die Crysis Bilder, also der im Header , da es ein Multigaming Clan ist würde ich garkein Spiel im Design verbauen oder mehrere, oder nur Battlefield :d

Nimm für den Hintergrund mal bitte ein paar Texturen oder lade die Beispiele hier hoch...


----------



## nyso (15. Mai 2011)

Ähm, das dient nur der Veranschaulichung
Das das im Finalen nicht mit bei sein würde, dürfte klar sein


----------



## Raigen (16. Mai 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Ich finde bei deinem Design die Crysis Bilder, also der im Header , da es ein Multigaming Clan ist würde ich garkein Spiel im Design verbauen oder mehrere, oder nur Battlefield :d


 
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe würden neben dem Logo ALLE Spiele die der Clan spielt angezeigt werden, würde einfach nacheinander durchlaufen, sowas wie ein "interaktiver" Banner. Und wie schon geschrieben wurde, das Crysis Bild dient nur zu der Veranschaulichung.

Und warum sollte ich für den Hintergrund Texturen wählen? Erhöht nur ungemein die Ladezeiten, besonders bei Leuten die nicht unbedingt gerade eine schnelle Internetleitung haben.


----------



## Low (16. Mai 2011)

Wilkommen im Jahr 2011, wer noch ISDN benutzt, der brauch auch nicht Online zocken.


----------



## Raigen (16. Mai 2011)

Ahja, genau. Hab letztes Jahr noch in einer Stadt mit 80.000 Einwohnern gelebt und dort war das maximum (wenn man Glück hatte) DSL 2000, weil die Verwaltung lieber das Geld anstatt für den Ausbau der Internetleitungen in andere Sachen gesteckt hat, aber ich hab ja ganz vergessen dass VDSL mittlerweile der Standart in Deutschland ist und es garkeine Leute mehr gibt, die weniger haben. 

Selbst mit meiner 16.000er Leitung kann es bei großen Seiten ein bischen dauern wenn viele Hintergrundgrafiken und anderes sinnloses Zeug verwendet wird, diese zu laden. Aber wenn der Andrang nach "Texturen" im Hintergrund bei vielen Leuten besteht, kann man sie ja später immer noch verwenden.


----------



## Low (16. Mai 2011)

Es soll doch einfach nur das Muster einer Texture im Hintergrund zu sehen sein. Die Grafik musst ja nicht 2MB groß sein...


----------



## Raigen (20. Mai 2011)

So, ein kleines Update der Seite wieder. Bischen mehr Struktur in den Contentbereich reingebracht und für die Texturfetischisten sind auch ein paar Texturen mit drinne. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chakka_cor (20. Mai 2011)

Hi, 

ich bin zwar neu hier aber wie würde  es mit einer shout aussehen?

Wenn Die richtigen Leute dort sind ist immer die Hölle los und man kann schnell Hilfe bekommen wenns mal brennt oder man weiss danach wenigstens Bescheid welcher Person man mal ne PN schreiben kann.

LG C_c

PS_ Ich liebe Shouts


----------



## nyso (20. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß deine Arbeit wirklich zu schätzen, aber lies dir mal bitte das hier durch
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...protokolle-der-besprechungen.html#post3006085


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2011)

Möp möp


----------



## Raigen (20. Mai 2011)

Ah, hab ich garnicht mitbekommen, dann kann ich die Seite ja verticken, alles klar.


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2011)

Ist die bisher nur in .psd Form vorhanden, oder aktiv?

PS: Ich finde sie, bis auf die Weiße Schrift auf dunklem Grund schön.


----------



## Raigen (20. Mai 2011)

Ist soweit nur .psd, da ich ja nicht wusste ob sie genommen wird oder nicht. Anpassung an Webspell ist aber kein Ding.


----------



## Leandros (21. Mai 2011)

Kannst du irgendwie die lesbarkeit erhöhen? Weil weiß auf schwarz tut nach längeren texten in den Augen weh? 
Weil dann finde ich die seite perfekt. 

Wie lange bRauchst du für umsetzung in webspell?


Edit: Nur eine Frage, mach dir keine Arbeit irgendwas zu entwerfen oder zu machen. .Mac's Seite wurde ja schon fast einstimmig angenommen.


----------



## Raigen (22. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt, an den Farben soll es nicht scheitern, kann man noch alles ändern. Es ging ja nur um den Kernaufbau der Seite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwebte dir mehr soetwas vor?

Und die Anpassung an Webspell würde nicht länger als eine Woche in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2011)

Das finde ich, persönlich, besser lesbar.

Aber mach dir bitte keine Arbeit. Wie gesagt, .Mac's Design wurde einstimmig angenommen. Wollt es nur wissen. Er arbeitet auch schon dran. Du sollst nicht unnätig zeit verschwenden.


----------



## Raigen (22. Mai 2011)

Jo, ist ja kein Ding. Schauen ob es sich in nächster Zeit gut verkaufen lässt, sonst veröffentliche ich es halt kostenlos mit Anpassung, irgendwem wird es schon gefallen.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juni 2011)

Moin

Fragen rund um den Clan bzw. die Games werden ab jetzt im Clan-Forum auf der Website beantwortet.

PCGHX-Clan.de - Forum
PCGHX-Clan.de - News

Gruß
Pain


----------

